# How do I overcome security to play games?



## deloby (Dec 25, 2006)

With all the actions to increase security and vulnerablities, the only reason for living, playing games and chatting, (with terrible asthma and oxygen) and I can't do that now it, seems. Can you help me overcome these security measures? Pogo, Yahoo, Aol, King.com, Zylom.com, Worldwinner.com, shockwave, lycos, are all in my favorites under gaming, plus a few I haven't been too yet. If game applets wont load, then I might as well cut the oxygen off and lie back down. Please tell me what I can do to get gaming back to where it was before the last infections? I just noticed online gaming. I guess that is where I should have put this there, which I didn't see.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Why can't you get to any of these games? Do you have a AV program or firewall running?


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

where is your computer? Home, school, hospital, etc?


----------



## deloby (Dec 25, 2006)

*Security vs Gaming? Some choice!*

This is my issue! I have asthma, seldom go anywhere, currently unemployed and broke, single parent..., shall I go on? Well, I have this constant battle with infections. I have two pc's, at this moment I'm trying to get my daughters straighten out by plugging holes in security without the loss of gaming online. Plus, we would both like to connect the PS2 to the pc and experience gaming online with that game console. I have so many issues with infections, both virus and spyware, Antivirus software, poor performance, elderly turtle like movement, ect, ect. Although she considers herself grown now, and we all know that at 19 she isn't, I will not let her take an investment like this to an apartment, especially not working efficiently and then some wannabe techie go messing with all my hard and frustrating work on it. I need help, Reid has helped me in Security, and looking at some of the other test results besides Pitstop Tests. I took two days to follow the inital 'sticky' posted in gaming. So I can copy and paste, or attach. Some of the results mentioned in the sticky are in two or three parts, I believe I no'd each page, then each page part when there was more than one.I've also got all I could find at Intel, ATI, Direct X, and tried to take notes that I could read afterwards. ATI(AMD) 9200 series Graphics card, 3D acceleration and update drivers, plus Catalyst Control Center have all been added, so maybe performance has improved. The Chipset read Hyperthreading Intel MMX Streaming SIMD extensions's-yes (Intel 848p family), Intel82865G...to I/O 2570, Intel82865G...to AGP 2571; Processor Utility ID 4 CPU 2.6C GHz L2 Cache Memory 512 kb; CPU ID type0, FamilyF,Model2,Stepping9,Revision21,disabled bit-no,enhanced halt state-no, L2-512, L1data cache-8, L1 trace cache-12KYops, Packaging FC-PGA2;Audio 82801EB ICH5-AC'97 [A-2/A-3]; Intel Appl. Accelerator 2.x;Network Adapter Intel Pro100 VE. Now I had trouble at first but finally found the place I needed to extract all this information from the Intel site.YOU CAN SEE THE NO'S WHERE I COUNTED THEM FOR THE RIGHT ORDER.


----------



## deloby (Dec 25, 2006)

*More Results*

FROM HERE ON OUT I WILL ATTACH ONE AND PASTE ANOTHER! (LIKE THIS)
--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]-------------Version EVEREST v2.20.40
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Quick Report
Computer VALUED-3253602F
Generator Delores Byars
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2007-01-08
Time 02:50


--------[ PCI Devices ]---------------------------------------------------
[ ATI Radeon 9200 (RV280) Video Adapter ]

Device Properties:
Device Description ATI Radeon 9200 (RV280) Video Adapter
Bus Type AGP 8x
Bus / Device / Function 1 / 0 / 0
Device ID 1002-5961
Subsystem ID 1043-5004
Device Class 0300 (VGA Display Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

AGP Properties:
AGP Version 3.00
AGP Status Enabled
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 8x
Current AGP Speed 8x
Fast-Write Supported, Enabled
Side Band Addressing Supported, Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB I/O Controller Hub 5 (ICH5) [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB I/O Controller Hub 5 (ICH5) [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 30 / 0
Device ID 8086-244E
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision C2
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 5
Device ID 8086-24D5
Subsystem ID 104D-815B
Device Class  0401 (Audio Device)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Modem Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Modem Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 6
Device ID 8086-24D6
Subsystem ID 104D-8128
Device Class 0703 (Communications Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 1
Device ID 8086-24DB
Subsystem ID 104D-8159
Device Class 0101 (IDE Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 7
Device ID 8086-24DD
Subsystem ID 104D-8159
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - LPC Bridge [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - LPC Bridge [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 0
Device ID 8086-24D0
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0601 (PCI/ISA Bridge)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - SMBus Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - SMBus Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 3
Device ID 8086-24D3
Subsystem ID 104D-8159
Device Class 0C05 (Serial Bus Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Disabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 0
Device ID 8086-24D2
Subsystem ID 104D-8159
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 1
Device ID 8086-24D4
Subsystem ID 104D-8159
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 2
Device ID 8086-24D7
Subsystem ID 104D-8159
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 3
Device ID 8086-24DE
Subsystem ID 104D-8159
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82865PE AGP Controller [A-2] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82865PE AGP Controller [A-2]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 1 / 0
Device ID 8086-2571
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82865PE I/O Memory Interface [A-2] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82865PE I/O Memory Interface [A-2]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 6 / 0
Device ID 8086-2576
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0880 (Base System Peripheral)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Disabled

[ Intel 82865PE Memory Controller Hub [A-2] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82865PE Memory Controller Hub [A-2]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 0 / 0
Device ID 8086-2570
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

AGP Properties:
AGP Version 3.00
AGP Status Enabled
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 8x
Current AGP Speed 8x
Fast-Write Supported, Enabled
Side Band Addressing Supported, Enabled

[ Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connection ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 2 / 8 / 0
Device ID 8086-1050
Subsystem ID 104D-815C
Device Class 0200 (Ethernet Controller)
Revision 02
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ NEC uPD72874 IEEE1394 OHCI 1.1 3-port PHY-Link Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description NEC uPD72874 IEEE1394 OHCI 1.1 3-port PHY-Link Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 2 / 14 / 0
Device ID 1033-00F2
Subsystem ID 104D-811E
Device Class 0C00 (Firewire Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: Intel 82865PE Memory Controller Hub [A-2]

Offset 00: 86 80 70 25 06 00 90 20 02 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 F8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 02 08 00 40 80 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 10 11 11 00 00 33 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 38 00 
Offset A0: 02 00 30 00 1B 4A 00 1F 12 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 80 00 00 00 30 00 00 00 00 70 00 00 20 10 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 20 0E 24 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 02 28 04 0E 0B 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 09 A0 06 21 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 68 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F00: Intel 82865PE AGP Controller [A-2]

Offset 00: 86 80 71 25 07 01 A0 00 02 00 04 06 00 40 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 40 90 90 A0 22 
Offset 20: 90 FE 90 FE F0 D7 E0 F7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 68 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D06 F00: Intel 82865PE I/O Memory Interface [A-2]

Offset 00: 86 80 76 25 02 00 80 00 02 00 80 08 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 CF FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 43 65 10 04 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 80 00 02 01 84 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 55 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 08 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 F0 43 FC 7D 01 00 00 00 09 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 08 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 3F 
Offset E0: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 0E 00 00 00 00 04 00 
Offset F0: 00 0C 02 00 00 00 00 00 68 0F 03 00 74 FC 00 00 

B00 D1D F00: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 D2 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 59 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F01: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 D4 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 E4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 59 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F02: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 D7 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 E8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 59 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F03: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 DE 24 05 00 80 02 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 EC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 59 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F07: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 DD 24 06 01 90 02 02 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 FC BF FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 59 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 04 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 FF 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 
Offset 70: 00 00 C7 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 55 55 00 00 00 00 3F 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 80 00 00 88 83 40 00 66 0F 04 00 06 14 00 00 

B00 D1E F00: Intel 82801EB I/O Controller Hub 5 (ICH5) [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 4E 24 07 01 80 80 C2 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 40 A0 A0 80 22 
Offset 20: A0 FE A0 FE F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 
Offset 40: 02 28 30 76 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 02 64 73 00 00 00 00 00 50 01 34 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 C1 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 04 00 00 00 4F 33 

B00 D1F F00: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - LPC Bridge [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 D0 24 0F 00 80 02 02 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 08 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 81 04 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 8A 84 85 83 D0 00 00 00 85 80 80 8B 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: FF FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 20 02 00 00 01 00 00 00 0D 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 86 21 00 00 02 0F 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 80 00 00 08 14 33 22 11 00 00 00 67 45 
Offset F0: 00 00 04 00 04 00 00 00 66 0F 04 3E 00 00 80 00 

B00 D1F F01: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 DB 24 07 00 80 02 02 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 FC 00 00 00 FC EF FF 00 00 00 00 4D 10 59 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 07 A3 03 A3 00 00 00 00 05 00 01 02 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 30 10 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F03: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - SMBus Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 D3 24 01 00 80 02 02 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 59 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F05: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 D5 24 07 00 90 02 02 00 01 04 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 D4 00 00 01 D0 00 00 00 F8 BF FE 00 F4 BF FE 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 5B 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 09 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F06: Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Modem Controller [A-2/A-3]

Offset 00: 86 80 D6 24 05 00 90 02 02 00 03 07 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 D8 00 00 01 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 28 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D00 F00: ATI Radeon 9200 (RV280) Video Adapter

Offset 00: 02 10 61 59 07 01 B0 02 01 00 00 03 04 FF 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 E0 01 98 00 00 00 00 9F FE 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 04 50 
Offset 30: 00 00 9C FE 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 08 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 04 50 
Offset 50: 01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 02 50 30 00 1B 02 00 FF 
Offset 60: 12 43 00 1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D08 F00: Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connection

Offset 00: 86 80 50 10 17 01 90 02 02 00 00 02 00 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 F0 AF FE 01 AC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 5C 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 01 08 38 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 22 FE 
Offset E0: 00 40 00 3A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 0F 04 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D0E F00: NEC uPD72874 IEEE1394 OHCI 1.1 3-port PHY-Link Controller

Offset 00: 33 10 F2 00 16 01 90 02 01 10 00 0C 04 40 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 D0 AF FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4D 10 1E 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 01 14 2C 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 70 0C 80 B6 02 0C 80 B6 02 04 00 04 00 
Offset 60: 01 00 02 FE 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-8086-2570: Intel i848/865/875/E7210 MMR

Offset 00: 08 08 08 08 08 08 08 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 85 0D CC 56 C6 42 14 00 71 22 30 20 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.......................p.....IBM............... 761295520......
C000:0040 ??..............2003/08/02 15:04.....8..........DvN7.C..P.......
C000:0080 ..113-AA00400-301-AS 8.15.28.SN03...(C) 1988-2003, ATI Technolog
C000:00C0 ies Inc. BK-ATI VER008.015.028.000. aarq3700.001 v611 .V280AGP D
C000:0100 GD1UN...f.......f.E..Y................C..PaY........5v.ki.|.'.h.
C000:0140 V...$TVS3.........&..}....`.....................PCIR..aY........
C000:0180 ........ATI RADEON 9200.........z...(T.Q!//N...r................
C000:01C0 .......................................VfW..0 ..3Q0`..........CD
C000:0200 ..<..... ....P ....P`........X .A`.X`........hA...............
C000:0240 }..`...................A.........M.......[......t...........0...
C000:0280 .px..r..|..............`..........UU..........UU..........I.....
C000:02C0 .......Q...........Q...............M.......[[email protected]
C000:0300 .. .'H.....T..tWw..0.0.D.#[email protected]
C000:0340 M.... [email protected]`...s.....H...
C000:0380 ...o......H......f..M.................A...............A.........
C000:03C0 ........A...............A...................A...............A...


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i assume u have run the regular programs to clean up things as viruses and adaware.

for adaware i recommend Lavasoft Adaware and for anti virus i recommend AVG AntiVirus Free edition.

i also recommend defragmenting the harddrives and cleaning them up from temporary files.

i also want to let you know to improve gaming you might want to take a look at the omega drivers for the ATI video cards as they usually bump up the FPS by 10 or more.

if you could actually state a solid problem besides speeding up the system or if anything is wrong that would help alot identifying the needs.


----------



## deloby (Dec 25, 2006)

*The Last Of It, I Think!*

Well The Rest Are On Paint Not Notepad, So They Won't Fit Like The First


----------



## deloby (Dec 25, 2006)

Okay, I've probably done everything you mentioned except Defrag. I thought of it this morn and started it, but after uninstalling fixit, TM PCcillin started acting crazy, so I uninstalled it and reinstalled Fixit. I have been working with Reid, HJT... thread and here is link to pitstop tests, and I'm not through letting Reid know what I happened with I decided to uninstall fixit, which is what the issue is at this time, the amount of antivirus, he says;

http://www.pcpitstop.com/techexpress...W7FWBECBWSZV8J 

Now I'm not sure where I stand, I've tried to clear up some of the previous problems, and the pc is moving a lot more smoothly, and it's been a very long time. The posts with Reids help will explain to you what I've been through, and it began with infections, moved to security holes, and now gaming is becoming an issue, because when I wasn't allowed to play, I chg'd the settings (before I started to look for reliable advisors). So now gaming without changing the settings and creating big holes in security is the goal.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

The first aspect I spotted was that you don't have SP2 and hence none of its updates. In fact you didn't seem to have any Service Pack. Thats too insecure and I don't really know how your computer is functioning if thats the case.
You need to get Service Pack 2 immediately and you also need around 80 subsequent updates installed on your system for XP Home.

The first line of security is everything provided by MS for your OS not any 2rd party applications.

BTW, whats your 12V voltage, as it wasn't given anywhere there and its the most crucial one there.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

fully agree i would recommend obtaining service pack 2 from microsoft, installing it and then seeing. 

also if there are any issues regarding previous fixes from the securty forum please refer to them.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Sorry to cut in, guys, but I believe WinNT 5.01.2600 *is* Windows XP SP2; more on the user's HJT log: http://www.techsupportforum.com/security-center/hijackthis-log-help/132402-hjt-log-morning-2.html


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes Zazula, you are quite right. Version 5.1 build 2600 is SP2 but why I questioned is due to one section of his log not mentioning its SP2 where it usually does for me.


----------



## deloby (Dec 25, 2006)

*Where should I go now?*

Yesterday, it started giving me the blue screen, "windows has to close.....Dump of Physical memory" then it had;
ati3duag.dll address BFA7414D @ BFA22000, Datestamp 0x00000000 
stop: 0xooooooo8E (0xC00000005, 0xBFA7414D, 0xB696B2EC, 0x00000000)

I tried several times yesterday to log into Albatross18.com software. I've been playing it over a month and have not experienced any problems until yesterday. 
Every time I tried to start the golf game, it did a dump of physical memory. I went to the ati drivers and it's in there alright, but how to get it out ? if that is what it means by listing it when it starts the dumping. I swear I have not done anything, everything was going too well for me to mess with a good thing. So what part of this forum or pitstop forum should I go to for correcting the problem. Thanks Reid, seems I may be here from now own!


----------



## deloby (Dec 25, 2006)

*Albatross18 posted an update,*

I hadn't been to thier site until just now, and they had an update posted on the opening page. I updated, and I'm about to try again! If there are no more messages from me about this, you'll know that it's been fixed, whatever it was. Thanks Reid, I'll be back in the future on the other pc. and I'll do all the articles before I post the first hjt. Okay? See ya then.

I tried to log in to the game again, it did the same thing, but when I logged back on to let you know, I got a recovery message, attached, I had to uninstall and reinstall Fixit this morn, gave me an error message files were missing. I did Recover Commader or whatever it's called this very morning because I didn't do it the other day. So these changes, I'm assuming, are from the Albatross18 update? Anyway it floored me when I saw it, I need sleep and will reveiw your reply this evening. Thanks


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes--you've made changes to your system so it's going to ask you what you want to do. My advice to you is to visit the FixItPro website and read about this tool to learn how to use it. I imagine the program itself also has it's own 'Help' section built in to help guide you.

Direct any problems you have while gaming, to the Gaming Section. For any other issues you may have, view the Forum Home Page and look at each category. A description is given as to what each section deals with--read them and choose the section that seems most appropriate to your issue.

Begin a new HJT thread in this forum for the other PC and include the HijackThis log for it.

As I said before, the HijackThis Help section is for infected systems. I've done all I can for you on this PC and am closing this thread. 

*I've copied your last 2 posts to the appropriate section which is your thread located here http://www.techsupportforum.com/gam...rt/134199-security-vs-gaming-some-choice.html in the Gaming Section.* Please continue in that thread.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

It mentions your ATI driver which is possibly conflicting but the 0x8E I would suggest as a RAM error usually.

Here's a brief guide to follow for gaming issues:


> The ati3duag.dll file is part of the drivers for your ATI video card.
> Hopefully the issue can be corrected by installing new ones....
> 
> Updating video card drivers can solve most gaming issues. Here's some
> ...


----------



## deloby (Dec 25, 2006)

*My answers*

What I've got is a mess! Its a Home use pc; and I am concerned at this time with tightening security and continuing to participate in 'Online gaming'. Pogo and & Albatross18, Season 2 are the most desired spots, a few others high on my list include king.com and zylom.com. Eventually, I intend on connecting the PS2 to the pc, but at this time it's not practical to fight security issues and have the game console connected, because I've had too many problems for time to play online much less on the PS2. First, yesterday, Albatross18 started crashing windows and starting a 'Dump of Physical Memory" it reads that 'ati3duag.dll address BFA7414DD @ BFA22000, Datestamp 0x00000000
stop: 0x00000008E (0xC00000005, 0xBFA7414D, 0xB696B2EC, 00x00000000)'. 

Now I know ati3daug.dll is an ati driver and it is on the list under ati device properties, but that is all I know about that. Then during some of the recent tests, and I'm not sure which, claimed the video card wasn't able to handle graphics on this pc. Inadequate I believe was the word used. Reid has been helping me with cleaning this pc, and I believe he's a little discussted with me, he said he'd done all he could on his end and closed the thread, and I don't blame him. But where to go from there. I opened a thread in Online gaming , the new forum when I saw it, so I'm not sure where to place this post. So to begin with I"m placing it here. Can you help! I am really sick of all of this and with all the tools I've been introduced too, I think it would be easier just to clean the pc after being infected, I'M JOKING, JUST JOKING, but I'm really sick of all these issues while trying to secure the pc arising in my desire to play games and chat at Albatross18. Pogo and King and Zylom are all slow to load, but at least I can still play EVENTUALLY! But not with Albatross, I can't log in without it starting the dump thing. It mentioned something about disabling dump or memory in BIOS, but again, I don't know a thing about any of this, therefore I didnt' know what it was saying nor how to do it. Please help me with direction.


----------



## deloby (Dec 25, 2006)

*I can take pic's and you guide me from them, pls.*

I hoped I could install drivers and play games, I'm so tired of this! I finally ran across the ATI Vista ...Lab and came up with this pic, and of course, this single unemployed parent needs a more powerful computer and at new graphics card as low as $100 (the lowest). I hope you can help me somehow besides going thier advice. I've played Albatross8 and the graphics were excellent! What has happened between then and now, only a week ago or not even that.


----------



## deloby (Dec 25, 2006)

*ATIs List?*

I went back and didn't use the utility, but let the other guide lead me to drivers, I think they are, and I don't know what it means, install all, or take your pick. Would you please tell me? What I should do, and then I tried to set up the Catalyst Ctr. and assigned hotkeys. The very first thing it tells you to do in the adobe reader"guide" is something I couldn't find! In the Catalyst Contol Center Guide it reads; launch hotkey manager, enable hotkey feature (checked), Select Radeon Graphics Accleerator under the "hotkeys For:" option(that option wasn't listed), scroll down to "pause/resume 3D preview" which also wasn't listed. So by the time I got to setting up a profile, I was totally confused. The hotkey for the CCCtr. is Control+Alt+C; does that me the hot keys I set should be the same way because I just use the ALT option and set most of the choices, although I may not know how/when to use any of them except maybe contrast and brightness--Increase/decrease? Restore 3D defaults is one I thought might be useful, then reactivate ATI Color controls also I thought might be useful, but actually you will have to tell me, then the reason for this second post is to attach a pic of what I assume is drivers for the "multimedia" features or ctr. that it mentions so often.
 :wave: :wave: Well wish us luck, which I have very little of, but my 86 year old mom wants me to drive her to Ala. to the dogtracks/casino to play electronic bingo (and the slots):4-dontkno 
I'm not sure what's got into her, lol, but I'll surely drive her! Be back tonite!


----------



## deloby (Dec 25, 2006)

Can we combine these two threads, I don't know how I got two threads going. I knew I started the other one and now I've gone and posted the answer to that thread in this one, I think. AND I couldn't stand all the prompts, so security has currently been lowered. Not off mind you but lowered. There has got to be a better way than a prompt twice per page, or page after page of the same place or software. It asks you to check if you want it to ALWAYS take this actions at this event, but it never acknowledges the check being in place as I continue to repeatedly place a check. Now the thread I remember opening is "Security or Gaming, Some Choice!" if you can combine the two please. *I'm very sorry for the duplication.


----------



## deloby (Dec 25, 2006)

*Specs I do know for sure!*

Pentium 4 Processor CPU 206, Sm Bios v.2.3
x86 Family 15 Model25 Stepping9 GenuinIntel~2593
Make(System Model): PCV-RS421 (UC)
Motherboard ASUS # P4SD-VX
BIOS: ATAT Compatable 080803 AMI 8000308
Version 08.00.08
Intel 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P to...
IO:...82848P Processor to APG
Storage Controller ( I believe) Intel 82801EB SmBus Controller 24D3
Intel ATA/ATAPI 82801EB Ultra
Sound Max Intergrated Digital Audio
ATI Radeon 9200 Series Graphics card; 9800 Pro Secondary


I''m sure some of the test is where I copied this info. but for the life of me, I can't find drivers to update with, etc. I've torn ATI and Intel and ASUS and without an identical match, I was afraid to do a thing. I believe the chipset is 
Intel 848P family but knowing so little and by just reading I'm not sure.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Merged!

With this type of situation it's hard to make a sure call. The deepest nature of the Internet is constant change, so what may work now may not work (or be safe) in the future. My suggestion is to see if there's a way to download/save these games to your PC so you may enjoy them whether or not you're online.


----------



## deloby (Dec 25, 2006)

*MS/Windows Updates*



Kalim said:


> The first aspect I spotted was that you don't have SP2 and hence none of its updates. In fact you didn't seem to have any Service Pack. Thats too insecure and I don't really know how your computer is functioning if thats the case.
> You need to get Service Pack 2 immediately and you also need around 80 subsequent updates installed on your system for XP Home.
> 
> The first line of security is everything provided by MS for your OS not any 2rd party applications.
> ...



I'm not sure why you can't see SP2 and MS Security Updates, because they have all been installed long before this! Why wouldn't they have shown up 
somewhere in all this information I've either posted or attached pic's from printscreen? Here is a photo of Add and Remove Programs, including updates.
I've only attached the last one that lists SP2 with the date it was installed, so you know I didn't just install it! I had to edit the photos so they would attach here. I have A,B,C,D photo's of All updates installed on this pc.
The gaming I am (since the beginning) discussing have been online gaming, because the couple of CD games I've postponed installing until security is 
reached. Plus as I said before, I've unknowningly started two threads asking "more or less" the same questions. I've become confused myself, and I'm usually not like this! But with all the tests, instructions, and websites I've been directed to from here, I keep finding myself going over the same things again and again. Gaming, in my instance, is going find now, but I still have the security notice along the top of the IE window, "your current security settings put your computer at risk. Click here to change your security settings." Then when I previously clicked there, gaming was impossible, plus
I couldn't even use MS Update services, downloading, so from there I relapsed back to previous insecure settings, downloaded current MS updates, Adobe reader, shockwave player(moving the latter two to D drive), and etc.
So as far as I can see, I'm almost right back where I started, except that with adding the hosts/bad websites lists to restricted IE has helped make 
security tighter. Plus being totally confused by most of this, at this time I'm very tired of trying to figure out who can bring all of this together.


----------

